# Sticky  Let Users Know



## JKP

If you post an issue and members respond with advice and options to help, please let the other users know what you did that fixed your situation or if you just gave up. I like reading issues and fixes, but it seems like the original poster doesn't always respond back what they did to fix an issue or if it got fixed at all ,after getting input from other members. I'm not saying it has to be right away-just nice to know your problem is fixed


----------



## Big Ed

JKP said:


> If you post an issue and members respond with advice and options to help, please let the other users know what you did that fixed your situation or if you just gave up. I like reading issues and fixes, but it seems like the original poster doesn't always respond back what they did to fix an issue or if it got fixed at all ,after getting input from other members. I'm not saying it has to be right away-just nice to know your problem is fixed


That happens a lot.
Especially with new members looking for advice. It seems like they get it and then never say anything one way or another.
You never see them again, or years later they come back with a new problem.
Been that way for a long time.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Yep, welcome to the Internet.  Regular posters normally do a follow-up, many new guys are hit-n-run.


----------



## Stan D

........


----------



## Atlanta

Well with that problem you aren't alone here. My I am owner and Administrator of my own model railroad discussion board in germany and there are a lot of people asking Questions or copying Infos for theirself and after fixed problems they went away without any notice or thank to the helped members.

Some of them thinking to get all needed Infos for without own researches or let solve problems from others. That is very unfair to all the other mebers who like to give their aknowledge to newbies in our together Hobby.

Me I am more the gentleman who gives my Infos to others when help is needed. I am not an expert in all things and willing to learn from more experienced modellers or hobbyists.

We all are a very big community of fine people with different skills of experiences. 

We all are enjoying our together hobby, so it is time to say thank you to all who are willing to share their Infos to others.

My I worked on the former eastern german state railroad short time just before our Backshop had been closed and around 12.000 employees got fired from one day to the next, because of making the railroad more efficient.


----------



## spikedrivingblues

I'm a new guy who has asked for help. Although I tried to always follow up I'm sure I'm guilty of moving on one way or another without letting others know how I made out.

I'll try to be better about that. Also, this is a good time to thank everyone here who has offered suggestions and advice. Thanks, guys!


----------



## teledoc

Spike, We appreciate hearing back from responders, who had success with whatever problem they started with. It lets us know that the help didn’t fall on deaf ears. Glad that you got the help you needed.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## DennyM

Kinda like holding the door for someone and they act like it's your job.


----------



## Trucker Sam

DennyM said:


> Kinda like holding the door for someone and they act like it's your job.


THAT’s when I pause the Gentleman function and call out in (not shouting mind you) a load voice to make sure they hear me; You’re welcome! Sometimes it works...


----------



## Dennis461

Trucker Sam said:


> DennyM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like holding the door for someone and they act like it's your job.
> 
> 
> 
> THAT’s when I pause the Gentleman function and call out in (not shouting mind you) a load voice to make sure they hear me; You’re welcome! Sometimes it works...
Click to expand...

I've been shouted at like that. I don't know when it became the norm to hold a door open for a healthy male. Would you also open my car door or give me your seat on a train? I suspect the person holding the door open may also be the person who stole my parking spot at the big box door. So, don't hold the door open for me. 

Now, if holding the door open is polite with no hidden motive, why do you feel the need to shout if you are not thanked? Seems to cancel out any intended good will.


----------



## rogruth

Usually I will at least thank a poster/posters for an answer.


----------



## D&J Railroad

Hmmm, ya mean I'm expected to say thank you?
Maybe a special "thank you" or "it worked" sub-forum could be established for that


----------



## Fire21

How about just a "thank you" or "it worked" on the post where the advice was offered?


----------



## Old_Hobo

That makes more sense....how else would anyone know what they are being thanked for?


----------



## sid

Thank You for all the times nobody Thanked You to all the good people who helped other people with there RR problems ect and never got a Thank You. Thank You. sincerely from the thought less few whom did not Thank You. THANK YOU .:appl:


----------



## Old_Hobo

You are very welcome.....I think....


----------



## Chip

I want to thank the forum in general and you regulars who were here three years ago and helped me beyond measure. What I learned and what they gave me the confidence to try and learn on my own has given me the ability to embark on a 500 sq foot layout with a measure of confidence that would not have been possible without this forum. 

Again Thank You.


----------

